# The suspence is killing me!



## Winter (Nov 30, 2012)

(I kind of joined, met a few people on here, then dropped off. I may be more active these days.)

I'm sitting here, hiding under my bed covers, typing away because I'm nervous and I can't sleep. And here's why:

About a month ago, I was bored and decided to make an entire Powerpoint based on hedgehog care. I really got into it, spending up to an hour or two a day on it. A few days ago, I asked my father for a hedgehog. Kind of casually, not very formal at all. He told me no, but then later in the night, he told me if I made an essay/Powerpoint on thier care he'd consdier. Well...turns out I already had one of those! So tonight, I showed him my Powerpoint. I left for a bit, and when I came back, I asked him how he liked it. He said they'd (my parents) talk to me about it in the morning. With my parents, that's pretty much all or nothing.

Wish me luck guys!


----------



## Winter (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah, just as I had expected.

_Nothing_.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Wishing you lots of luck in the near future  sounds like you made a good presentation to your parents, maybe they will come around.


----------



## Winter (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks uh...Larry. c:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Sometimes really good things in life take a little longer to come along.


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

OK, this is a joke only so take it with a grain of salt.
I heard if you want a puppy,cat,hedgie,whatever and your parents so no, wait a few days then tell your parents how much you want a new baby brother/sister.
You get the pet you wanted :lol: 
Sorry,I know what it feels like to really want something and someone else says no.
i also found if you want it bad enough you will get it someday.
Timing may not be right at this time but that does not mean
they are not considering it and just need more time to adjust to the idea.
Just keep on researching them and little by little buy the things you will need.
They will notice this and it will show them you really do want the hedgie and
are willing to take the responsibility of ownership.
Share some of the posts and ask for their ideas,including them in your plans won't hurt.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

I would love to see this powerpoint you made.


----------



## Winter (Nov 30, 2012)

I don't know how to share it, Sugar...I'd gladly show it to you of you told me how.

Thanks guys. c: Maybe one day.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

I sent you a pm about it.


----------

